# Hot Tub Rebuild



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

All

I' had a hot tub given to me that's around 20 years old. The tub itself is in great condition, and it has a new pump/heating unit that's less than two years old. The problem is the wooden skirt and frame have rotted and are falling apart. We almost didn't get it into the back yard before it fell to pieces.

I hope to start the rebuild in the next month or so, but I'm a little unsure of the wood to use. The frame is currently made from 2×4's, or what use to be 2×4's. I live in the Mojave desert so we get VERY little rain and a lot of hot, direct sun light. I'm pretty limited on budget and what's available here. We have a Home Depot, that's it. Should I use pressure treated lumber such as WeatherShield, or just regular 2×4's with a sealent like Thompson Water Seal? I've never built an outdoor project. Any suggestions for the skirt and the frame would be greatly appreciated!

David


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a hot tub in basically the same climate as you. Mine is made from a trex like material. I would think a synthetic, man made material would be the best for longevity.

PS…..Im in Bakersfield


----------



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

MedicKen

Thanks for the info, I haven't thought of that. I unfortunately live in Ridgecrest, and you've probably seen what the sun and wind can do to the fences out here. Maybe something synthetic would be the way to go. I'll have to see if there's anything here in town I could use. Thanks again.


----------

